# Pulleys??



## dooitorbust (Aug 15, 2018)

Where is everyone getting their oversized pulleys?.. Preferably in Canada.. I wanna try a pulley mod this year but I’m having a hard time finding something that’s going to work. 
The tough part is it’s an 8hp Briggs with a 1” crank stub. Tons of pulleys for a 3/4 shaft but not so much for a 1” without getting into tapered bushings. Plus, there isn’t a lot of room to work with. Any help is appreciated.


----------



## nwcove (Mar 2, 2015)

nothing at princess auto ?


----------



## 1132le (Feb 23, 2017)

http://www.electricmotorwarehouse.com/content/pulley/cat25.pdf


----------



## dooitorbust (Aug 15, 2018)

nwcove said:


> nothing at princess auto ?




I was there yesterday and picked up a 3.15” pulley, up from the 2.5” that’s on it. As you can see, the original is a one piece with the drive and auger pulleys together. I was hoping to squeeze two singles on there but I’m not sure I can without some machining. My plan was to run the 3.15 for the blower, and a 2.5” single for the drive. 

Here is a picture of the new pulley. Problem is, I’d have run a wider belt, and secondly is deep. Add another quarter of an inch for the split bushing, plus the thickness of a 1/4” bolt head and I’m pretty much out of room. I could probably machine 1/4” from pulley face to narrow it up, but even that might not be enough. Might just be a pipe dream with this machine.


----------



## 1132le (Feb 23, 2017)

should be able to run the same kind of belt if you bought the right pulley
based on your other pics i think 2 singles will fit
3.15 is a nice jump i looked at the 3.0 and 3.25
you will get about 25% faster impeller will feel like you changed the engine to a 13 hp lol


----------



## Town (Jan 31, 2015)

dooitorbust said:


> Where is everyone getting their oversized pulleys?.. Preferably in Canada.. I wanna try a pulley mod this year but I’m having a hard time finding something that’s going to work.
> The tough part is it’s an 8hp Briggs with a 1” crank stub. Tons of pulleys for a 3/4 shaft but not so much for a 1” without getting into tapered bushings. Plus, there isn’t a lot of room to work with. Any help is appreciated.


Your first pic appears to show you measuring the diameter of the wheel drive pulley, which is closest to the engine. That will affect ground speed. Many people want to increase the rpm speed of the impeller which is done by increasing the diameter of the engine driven impeller pulley, which is the one nearest the bucket. It appears from the third pic that the two pulleys are separate, so you need to measure the length of the impeller pulley as it sits on the end of the crankshaft and its diameter. 

I was trying to increase the pulley diameter with a similar setup to yours except for twin impeller pulleys. I had a lot of help here but could not make it work with my skill level. I think you can increase your impeller pulley using some of the links that I was given. I will try to find the thread.

Good luck.


----------



## Town (Jan 31, 2015)

Here is the thread where you can get info on the belt length you will need and the type of pulley that will work for you: https://www.snowblowerforum.com/forum/general-snowblower-discussion/141025-belt-length-change.html 

I found that measuring belt length with string or some other approach is not accurate. My Ariens snowblower dealer (probably like all other dealers) has a simple gauge that you put the belt in and it shows the length accurately that is confirmed as matching manufacturers specs.

The actual boss on the pulley is usually narrow and a lot narrower than your pulley appears to be. So you probably want to look for a dual belt pulley in order to match the width of your existing pulley. You can put washers between the wheel drive pulley and the impeller drive pulley to get proper alignment if there is only one setscrew for both pulleys. Princess Auto carries the twin belt pulleys in 1" diameter. @Shaw351 pointed out that the pulley can extend a little beyond the shaft if necessary. 

Good luck.


----------



## 1132le (Feb 23, 2017)

Town said:


> Here is the thread where you can get info on the belt length you will need and the type of pulley that will work for you: https://www.snowblowerforum.com/forum/general-snowblower-discussion/141025-belt-length-change.html
> 
> I found that measuring belt length with string or some other approach is not accurate. My Ariens snowblower dealer (probably like all other dealers) has a simple gauge that you put the belt in and it shows the length accurately that is confirmed as matching manufacturers specs.
> 
> ...



How can he do a double pulley when they are not the same size?
2.3 is about the drive pulley you dont want to make that and faster imo
he was holding his new pulley lined up with the impeller pulley


----------



## Town (Jan 31, 2015)

1132le said:


> How can he do a double pulley when they are not the same size?
> 2.3 is about the drive pulley you dont want to make that and faster imo
> he was holding his new pulley lined up with the impeller pulley


I believe he wanted to increase the diameter of the impeller pulley and not the wheel drive pulley. He leaves his existing wheel drive pulley as is. He buys a double pulley for the impeller to get the width he needs and so one belt groove is redundant.


----------



## 1132le (Feb 23, 2017)

I thought he was saying he coudnt do it because both his drive and impeller are 1 sheave and the new pulley looks to thick to fit 2 singles
he could just overhang the pulley on the crank for the impeller and maybe reverse the the drive pully so the thick part goes towards the motor


----------



## Town (Jan 31, 2015)

1132le said:


> I thought he was saying he coudnt do it because both his drive and impeller are 1 sheave and the new pulley looks to thick to fit 2 singles
> he could just overhang the pulley on the crank for the impeller and maybe reverse the the drive pully so the thick part goes towards the motor


The pic 3 (bottom pic) looks like two separate pulleys, the drive pulley appears to be floating and retained by the outer. However the later pic with the new pulley seems to show a different setup with what does look like a one piece.

So he needs to replace the one piece with two pieces. One for the drive pulley and one (a double pulley) for the impeller.


----------



## dooitorbust (Aug 15, 2018)

Alrighty, to clarify, the factory pulley is one piece, and both drives are 2.5”. Only difference there is the drive belt is narrower. 

The plan is to increase auger speed and maintain the same drive speed. I’m not planning on re-powering this machine as of yet (but boy do I want to after seeing that 10hp winter engine at Princess Auto) and I don’t want to overload the 8hp that’s on it now. 

I like the idea of using a double pulley for the auger drive to give me more room for a new wheel drive pulley.

I did look around for a pulley with narrower belts, but didn’t think to look at double wide pulleys. I will have to do that the next time I am there. The crappy thing about those pulleys at Princess is the need for a split tapered bushing. It adds an extra 1/4” of length, plus the height of a 1/4” bolt head that fastens the split bushing to the pulley. It isn’t very convenient for a tight spot. 

I checked out the link about sizing previously posted and there isn’t a 2.5 or close to that size of pulley in a 1” shaft. So there is that to figure out yet. 

Thanks for all the input so far.


----------



## nwcove (Mar 2, 2015)

have you looked at amazon dot ca ? big selection, but shipping cost looks to be a deal breaker.


----------



## Town (Jan 31, 2015)

When i was looking for machining work to fit pulleys the machine shop recommended a local shop that they used to source pulleys. That pulley shop had a large inventory and knowledgeable staff to help me. I am sure you could find a similar facility close by.


----------



## dooitorbust (Aug 15, 2018)

Town said:


> When i was looking for machining work to fit pulleys the machine shop recommended a local shop that they used to source pulleys. That pulley shop had a large inventory and knowledgeable staff to help me. I am sure you could find a similar facility close by.


My buddy here at work has a lathe in his garage at home, so machining won’t be too big of a deal if I need to. 



nwcove said:


> have you looked at amazon dot ca ? big selection, but shipping cost looks to be a deal breaker.


I have tried Amazon, but haven’t had much luck there. I was looking on Acklands Grainger’s website and it looks like they might have something for me, and they’re local. If I can’t find a pulley for the drive, I am considering cutting the factory pulley and re-drilling holes for set screws. That should give me plenty of space.


----------



## dooitorbust (Aug 15, 2018)

Small update.. I removed my factory pulley, drilled new holes for set screws and marked where I’m going to cut it. For me, this seems to be my best option at this point. I’m working nights, so I figured it would be a little safer to wait until I’ve had some sleep before I started using a zip wheel. 










Couple pics of the other side project. Not snowblower related but still winter fun. swapping the old GX120 for a GX160.


----------



## dooitorbust (Aug 15, 2018)

Factory pulley has been cut, tapped and installed in reverse back on the crank. 









I’ve run into a bit of a snag. Has anyone used the split tapered bushings from Princess Auto and a cast sheave? I pulled them together with bolts and assumed that was it. Now it won’t slide on the crank more than 1/4”, even with buffing it out. Crank, key and bushing are clean and free of burrs. Even with a mild persuasion from a rubber mallet, it still won’t go on. Any suggestions? What am I missing?


----------



## Grunt (Nov 11, 2013)

The taper lock bushing has to be separated from the pulley using bolts in the two threaded holes in the bushing to push the bushing out of the pulley part. Then you slide the pulley onto the motor shaft followed by the bushing and then insert the bolts into the threaded holes of the pulley to squeeze the two parts together and locking it to the motor shaft.


----------



## dooitorbust (Aug 15, 2018)

Grunt said:


> The taper lock bushing has to be separated from the pulley using bolts in the two threaded holes in the bushing to push the bushing out of the pulley part. Then you slide the pulley onto the motor shaft followed by the bushing and then insert the bolts into the threaded holes of the pulley to squeeze the two parts together and locking it to the motor shaft.




Right... so they work good as long as you have a mile of space to pull everything together.. back to the drawing board I guess.


----------



## nwcove (Mar 2, 2015)

im sure you eyed it up, but not enough crank to turn that assembly 180 ?


----------



## dooitorbust (Aug 15, 2018)

nwcove said:


> im sure you eyed it up, but not enough crank to turn that assembly 180 ?




I have, and less than half of the tapered bushing would be making contact with the crank. It would be better if the split taper went the full width of the sheave but it’s inset just over 1/4”. I’ve looked on Tractor Supply’s website and they’ve had the best so far. I’d like to avoid ordering over the line but I’m running out of ideas. 
So far I’ve tried the following:

Princess Auto
Canadian Tire
Gregg Distributors 
Acklands/Grainger

Of these, I thought Acklands had a winner, but only available on their Grainger side? Doesn’t make much sense. Might have to call them back and ask some more questions.


----------



## dooitorbust (Aug 15, 2018)

So many options for a 3/4” shaft, I never dreamed a 1” would be this difficult haha.


----------



## nwcove (Mar 2, 2015)

have you looked at electric motor shops in your area ? like you, i cant believe a suitable pulley for a 1" shaft is a unicorn !!


----------



## 1132le (Feb 23, 2017)

dooitorbust said:


> So many options for a 3/4” shaft, I never dreamed a 1” would be this difficult haha.



I gave you the link for the pulley they have a 1 inch single in 3.05 and 3.25 maybe even 3.15


https://electricmotorwarehouse.com/3-05-x-1-single-groove-fixed-bore-a-pulley-ak30x1/
https://electricmotorwarehouse.com/3-25-x-1-single-groove-fixed-bore-a-pulley-ak32x1/


----------



## dooitorbust (Aug 15, 2018)

1132le said:


> I gave you the link for the pulley they have a 1 inch single in 3.05 and 3.25 maybe even 3.15
> 
> 
> https://electricmotorwarehouse.com/3-05-x-1-single-groove-fixed-bore-a-pulley-ak30x1/
> https://electricmotorwarehouse.com/3-25-x-1-single-groove-fixed-bore-a-pulley-ak32x1/




That’s a great link. I checked it out, and put my grocery list together. Found everything there. I was going to order a 3.05, 3.15 and a 3.25 just to have a variation. They even had a 2.7 I was going to try for a touch faster drive, but I was disappointed at check out when shipping was twice the cost of my items.. Pay to play I guess.


----------



## 1132le (Feb 23, 2017)

dooitorbust said:


> That’s a great link. I checked it out, and put my grocery list together. Found everything there. I was going to order a 3.05, 3.15 and a 3.25 just to have a variation. They even had a 2.7 I was going to try for a touch faster drive, but I was disappointed at check out when shipping was twice the cost of my items.. Pay to play I guess.



call them they were willing to combine shipping for me


----------



## dooitorbust (Aug 15, 2018)

Did a little poor mans machining with some flapper wheels and got my pulley to fit. Drilled and tapped set screws and welded the lock collar to the pulley in 4 spots. I am going to try this and see if it’ll work, but I’m still going to check and see if there is an electric motor shop in town, or possibly order online. I’ll post a video here of it ripping snow when we get it. Thanks for all of your input, it’s what makes this forum great. If I get some other options, I’ll update here. Thanks again.


----------

